# Woodie the lucky licking Labrador



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Rob and Woodie fished with Richard, Travis and Chad
and I Saturday night. When Rob arrived I tried to bet
him $5 on who would catch the first flathead. The
tightwad figurred I had one I caught while bait fishing though.

Richard got a 37 and I got a 27. Chad and I shared a 33
that picked up both of our baits. Not pictured is the flathead
that Travis swung on and missed.










Woodie enjoyed getting out and lots of petting
and some snacks. He did a little fish licking
but seemed upset that the cats weren't bigger.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Those are some nice looking flatties. Nice job

From my Evo


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Very nice cats. Im glad to see that it looks like people are having some luck the last few weeks. I know i have caught more and bigger fish in the last 3 weeks than i have all year. But im sure you have had bloody knuckles all summer long, lol


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Woodie had a good time getting out and licking
some flathead but told me that someone needed
lessons on how to share pie


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

This is the end of a fine nights fishing.






When last seen these flathead looked ready to fight again.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Well guys is was great to get out again, even if I didn't get to catch a fish. Woody loved being out fishing and even told me on the way home that someone fed him 3 sandwiches and some cheese No wonder he likes going flatheading so much.

That was the first trip out since we had our baby boy, but hopefully not the last. For my birthday in a couple of weeks we need to get Magis out and hopefully the wife and Tanner will make there first trip out also. So what do you think?

Rob


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW, awesome catch!! Loved the shower ya-all got on the release. Can't wait to break my cherry on a flathead.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Tclark, you should have not problem popping that cherry any day of the week on the river in your neck of the woods. Cut shad will get you flathead and channel cats on that river all he time. Not just at the damns. Try creeks, points, holes, flats, and rock piles. I fished the river a good bit when I lived on that side of the state, North of you, but it was harder to catch channel cats than it was flatheads.
Live bait will get you bigger fish once you find some spots. I give you less than three trips to the river to find fish. Move around if one spot does not work


Rob


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

JUSTCRAZY said:


> For my birthday in a couple of weeks we need to get Magis out and hopefully the wife and Tanner will make there first trip out also. So what do you think?
> Rob


I'm spooling rods this week.  But I need to expedite it a bit. Turns out this coming weekend is my only chance until Oct. If it cools down too much, it could be my only shot. Even pulled the boat up to the house, but don't know if it'll fire yet.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is a pic of the little flathead I caught while bait fishing.










I hope to catch him again when he weighs 50-60 pounds


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Woodies next trip was Sept 25










Chad caught another smaller flathead that he released immediately.










Rob had big fish and Woodie got his licks in.


----------

